# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  "Касперский" уронил цены в 2 раза

## SDA

Компания "Лаборатория Касперского" объявила о полном обновлении персональной линейки продуктов. Впервые в России коробочные версии Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 и "Антивирус Касперского 2009" будут иметь лицензию на два ПК одновременно. Цена новых продуктов при этом сохранится на уровне предыдущей версии 7.0.

В настоящее время стоимость Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 в магазине софта CNews SOFTBOX составляет 1600 руб. с лицензией на 1 год и 2900 руб. с лицензией на 3 года. "Антивирус Касперского 7.0" стоит 980 руб.

Розничные продажи новых продуктов "Лаборатории Касперского" начнутся 20 августа 2008 г.

Кроме того, как рассказал CNews представитель компании, в следующей линейке персональных решений, которая появится в 2009 г., ЛК планирует выпустить продукт с функцией бэкапа системы. Более подробно о будущих продуктах представитель "Лаборатории" говорить не стал.

cnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hanson

зачем мне 2 лицензии
лучше бы цену в 2 раза снизили ))))

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> зачем мне 2 лицензии
> лучше бы цену в 2 раза снизили ))))


Логика проста - у значительного процента пользователей имеется два ПК - типовой набор "десктоп" + "ноутбук", или "домашний ПК" + "рабочий ПК". И обычно когда заходит речб о покупке антивируса, типовой вопрос юзера звучит "я вот покупаю на работу, а у меня есть еще и дома компьютер (или ноутбук). А можно поставить с однйо лицензией еще и на него ... ". Это имхо разумный ход ...

----------


## Hanson

ну на работе у нас стоит антивирус (НОД :-(((  )
и если так посмотреть, то не я должен для рабочего компа покупать антивирус,
вот про вариант с ноутом, тут согласен

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

а вот если вариант что у меня всего 1 комп, то мне от 2 лицензий толку никакого

----------


## NMF

Да... я давно ждал от Касперского решения, продавать домашнюю лицензию на 3ПК (многие так уже делают)... Отличная новость! Мне как раз на 2 компа надо  :Smiley:  К тому же 8-ка работает все же побыстре, чем 7-ка... (не надо тока мне рассказывать, что проблемы с тормозами были решены еще в 5-ке, в жизнь не поверю... я вижу то, что я вижу...)

----------


## zerocorporated

> а вот если вариант что у меня всего 1 комп, то мне от 2 лицензий толку никакого


Можно например с кем-то из друзей скинуться и взять на 2 ПК антивирус.

----------


## priv8v

касперские - молодцы. все время от них какие-то акции идут.
то студентам скидки, то при переходе с другого антивируса была какая-то скидка. 

сейчас вообще средствам СМИ скидка в 60 процентов при покупке (теперь у меня лицензионный каспер, благодаря этому). - торопитесь покупать - акция до 1 сентября ))

----------


## Geser

О, а наш форум он СМИ. НАм скидки не положены? :Smiley:

----------


## Shark

ИМХО, Антивирус достойный. Сам пользуюсь - жалоб не было.
И не надо про жуткие тормоза говорить. Если бы у Вас была NTFS - никаких тормозов не было бы.
Вдобавок, если ставить Антивирус на комп, где есть вирусы, вероятность благополучной работы меняется не в лучшую сторону.
Сюда же добавим наличие встроенного файервола и WinDefender. Иногда одно другому просто -таки мешает.

Непосредственно к теме:
Достойный ход.

----------


## anton_dr

> Да... я давно ждал от Касперского решения, продавать домашнюю лицензию на 3ПК (многие так уже делают)...


Так то давно уже продаются. На 1ПК 1600руб, на 3ПК 2900руб, и на 5ПК 3900руб. Правда, такое предложение есть только на KIS, а на KAV нет.

----------


## DVi

> О, а наш форум он СМИ. НАм скидки не положены?


Насколько я помню, всем желающим членам команды Вирусинфо КИС7 раздавался бесплатно

----------


## Geser

> Насколько я помню, всем желающим членам команды Вирусинфо КИС7 раздавался бесплатно


Точно, что-то такое было. Забыл совсем  :Smiley:

----------


## NMF

> Так то давно уже продаются. На 1ПК 1600руб, на 3ПК 2900руб, и на 5ПК 3900руб. Правда, такое предложение есть только на KIS, а на KAV нет.


Ну так это КИС (мне нужен КАВ, а фаервол, антиспам и антибаннер я и бесплатный прикрутить смогу).. Ну и во-вторых самое главное ЦЕНА... например, та же Панда (хотя эффективность не сравнима, конечно)... 800р. коробка - но лицензия на 3ПК...

----------


## ISO

У меня на KIS 7.0 в ноябре заканчивается лицензия, смогу ли я купить обновление на уже KIS 8.0 по льготной цене?

----------


## DVi

Ромео, думаю, что до ноября этот вопрос будет освещен в новостях ЛК.

----------


## ananas

Классное название топика - развели меня, войти заставили социальные инженеры.
Из первоисточника же явно можно уяснить, что не снижение цены, а лицензия по той же цене плюс подарок - вторая лицензия.

----------


## priv8v

а это смотря с какой стороны посмотреть))

----------


## anton_dr

Ага. Это как наполовину пустой и полный стакан  :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

> Это как наполовину пустой и полный стакан


Просто, ни как не могу привыкнуть, что обязательства приложения усилий иногда опережают сами усилия. Что поделать - рынок.

----------


## priv8v

> Ага. Это как наполовину пустой и полный стакан


типа того :Smiley: , но более хитро.
Т.е:



> Что поделать - рынок


 :Cheesy:

----------


## AdeptO

> ИМХО, Антивирус достойный. Сам пользуюсь - жалоб не было.
> И не надо про жуткие тормоза говорить. Если бы у Вас была NTFS - никаких тормозов не было бы.
> Вдобавок, если ставить Антивирус на комп, где есть вирусы, вероятность благополучной работы меняется не в лучшую сторону.
> Сюда же добавим наличие встроенного файервола и WinDefender. Иногда одно другому просто -таки мешает.
> 
> Непосредственно к теме:
> Достойный ход.


Нету ща в мире достойных антивирей каждый из топ 5 имеет свои приимущества и недостатки и даже при использовании нескольких антивирей одновременно необходимость искать вручную неотпадает касательно же новости мне пофиг я юзаю безплатные версии мну хватает

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ISO

> Ромео, думаю, что до ноября этот вопрос будет освещен в новостях ЛК.


Вот и осветили, пока лицензия не истекла меняем KIS 7.0 на KIS 2009 бесплатно, далее продлеваем с 40% скидкой. Наконец то смогу совершенно легально использовать один ключ на домашнем и рабочем системных блоках. :Smiley:

----------

